# Let's See Those EYES



## Bman0221 (May 3, 2010)

View attachment 169369
The Eyes Say It All


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

How do you get pictures of their eyes without the green glare? Everytime I try, it's instant demon dog.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

Lol dont use flash? I never get the "demon dog" look unless I use flash.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

And just for fun.....


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ***Beth*** (Dec 6, 2013)

I love that Jack's eyes are half brown and half green.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Cleaned the ole lens by NickyB210, on Flickr


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

*Those soulful eyes-- they look right inside of you, warm you heart and*
*discover all that is GOOD in a human's spirit.*


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Nickyb said:


>


 I see you!!!


----------



## Bman0221 (May 3, 2010)

Some nice looking pics...


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GrifGS (Nov 17, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## bibaxt (Jan 9, 2014)

Rudolph...







Adolph









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## samwag (Mar 27, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

This is a great thread.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

these are the eyes that stared at me through the shelter fence that stole my heart!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniRo (Jan 8, 2013)

Axle










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

On alert


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love this thread!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Adelle (Jan 23, 2014)

*Milo*

My sweet boy!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Jake:


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Yogi is winking. Lol

*-*Summer*-*


----------

